# Leaking boiler



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all

I've discovered that the boiler on my Ponte Vecchio Lusso has a tiny leak in the boiler. There is a spot of rust in the bottom corner, smaller than a 5p coin. Any ideas if I could get this repaired? I was thinking about finding a local welder to see if they could fix it, any other ideas?

Thanks!

Shuikit


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unfortunately the Pontevechio can be prone to leaks, have you got any photos of the problematic area


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Boiler = pressure vessel / welders may not want to touch it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know a few years ago, bellabarista used to sell them. One of the last ones they has went back and forth after they had tried to repair the same fault as you mention. In the end they had to give up as it could not be welded. You will find dealing with the company an absolute nightmare as well I am afraid


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the warnings

Here are some pics

I've found a place in Italy that sells the boiler but it costs 310 Euros









I


----------

